# Hello from Minnesota....new guy



## ilovetohunt (Mar 10, 2010)

I have heard many people talk about this wonderful world of archery talk and I am glad I am finally in.....wow what a world of information. The thing that worries me the most is the time it takes to read all this stuff. Is there anyway to simplify doing a search in the Forum? I am looking for some input on how light of arrows I can shoot without damaging my bow or making it noisy. I have heard the 5 grains to every pound rule, but I am starting to hear that some bows, such as PSE, are designed to shoot lighter than that. Is that true? I would like to get my arrows to shoot flatter but don't want to give up noise and the chance I could wreck my bow. On my old Bowtech I was shooting 70lbs and 357 grain arrow, with some noise so I ended up going to about 390 grains. Today I am shooting a Mathews, 70lbs and 407 grain arrow, same arrows just longer...found out I can shoot 30" draw without any clearance problems. I know shooting a heavier arrow gives you more knetic energy, which I will need for Elk, but I will be mainly chasing whitetails around the states. Any good advice on arrow weights and noise for the new toy would be great. Thanks......and shoot straight...


----------



## Shinsou (Aug 7, 2008)

:welcome:

:izza:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* ilovetohunt. Have fun here.


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!   Post your question regarding weight etc in the forums and people will give you a quick answer.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## joelpresmyk8 (Jan 21, 2010)

welcome!!!!!


----------



## bucksnortinted (Aug 24, 2006)

:welcome: To ArcheryTalk :thumbs_up


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT


----------

